# 2 Piece Scrap TomeStones



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

This is a great idea, nice job!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Spooky!


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Super job.
How may I ask do you get your foam to stay together? I've tried white glue and even some have suggested paint.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi WolfPack - I took the white Styrofoam packing squares and found some scrape 1" blue foam board. I cut the foam board to fit the white packing Styrofoam. 

I then glued/chalked the two pieces together and let dry for a couple days. I added nails where pieces needed a little extra help to stay in place. The Loctite 375 worked very well and was around $2.89 a tube. You will need a bunch, but makes a nice seal and fills in some holes as well.

I hope that helps....let me know if not.

PB


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Appreciate. Will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

I have so much scrap under my house just waiting for something to do with it. Problem is it's all odd shaped stuff. 

This is a great idea! Thanks!!


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

So I'm NOT crazy for keeping all that scrap styrofoam. Good to know.  Thanks for the tutorial. Great job.


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

Very well done. Cant believe how much of that stuff i have tossed. On question, what are the sprinkler head used for?


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Groosum & Gaintstogie. 

On the crazy part, its hard to say for all of us Halloween nuts, but I would say its your weekend creative outlet stash.

On the sprinkler heads, I replaced some old ones in the yard and thought the old ones would be useful for something. So I striped out the guts, saving the springs for something in the future , and using the outside casing for a place to stick the PCV support from the tops parts. 

The casings have a top and a bottom that screw together. There is a lip on the bottom part and if you sandwich a thin piece of wood between the top and bottom and screw together, you will have a nice solid hole that you can slide 1/2 pvc pipe into. I hope that make sense? 

Let me know if not.

Thanks!


----------

